# Swear Words



## TheGrandWriter (Mar 28, 2012)

*Swear words are included in this essay in a mostly educational context.*

I was like 13 at the time, just no


----------



## Divus (Mar 30, 2012)

I have tried to comment on this article written by a newcomer to the  Forum.  Welcome.  The subject is relevant to modern thinking.      But strangely I find myself at a loss to do so within the perameters of what I perceive to be today's rules.    I am becoming aware that writing on the Internet calls for increasing self censorship and not just over the use of traditional swear words.     Society  has moved on from protecting the ears of the young and innocent.   Giving offence in words on several issues is now _the _crime.

Mr AE Blair predicted that  the Thought Police would be watching when the technology was available.    Well, it is now available.


----------

